# Wie grillt ihr eure Fische ?



## Prediger Kane (30. Mai 2006)

Hi


Ich mache das immer so...

Normalgroße Forellen oder Saiblinge. Etwa 6 Stunden vor dem Grillen mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, jeweils innen und aussen. Ein paar Spritzer Zitrone in das innere des Fisches, Petersilie Zweig reinlegen

Dann in Alu folie eingewickelt, die zuvor mit Butter eingestrichen wurde. Aber so einwickeln, dass kein Saft rauslaufen kann. Dann 2 mal 10 Minuten auf den Grill, jeweils eine Seite 10 Minuten.

Fertig, schmeckt wircklich herrvorragend !

Wie grillt ihr eure Fische ?


----------



## honeybee (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie grillt ihr eure Fische ?*

Ich mache es so ähnlich, allerdings ohne sie vorher einzulegen. Meist, bei einem längeren Angelausflug über mehrere Tage, werden diese gleich frisch "Verarbeitet".

Salzen und Pfeffern, wenn ich sie nicht vergessen habe, etwas Butter in den Fisch, einrollen in Alufolie und fertig. Auf die Zitrone verzichte ich....


----------



## Phoenix-mk (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie grillt ihr eure Fische ?*

Salz Pfeffer an die Forellen streichen (Innen und Außen) Anschliessend mehrfach in nasses Zeitungspapier wickeln und direkt aufs Feuer!
Wenn das papier trocken ist und fast komplett verbrannt sind die Fsichlis durch!!! Lasst es euch schmecken! *schmatz*

Oder den Fisch innen mit gesalzenen karotffeln ne menge Kräuter(nur frische) füllen und anschliessend mit alufolie einwickeln. und ab dafür!!!










Jetzt hab ich hunger!


----------



## worker_one (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie grillt ihr eure Fische ?*

Ich grille die Forellen ohne Alufolie in einer Fischgrillzange.
Voher lege ich den Fisch für mind. 6std. in eine Kräutermarinade aus Oliveröl, Knobi, gemischte Kräuter (Rosmarin, Thymian, Lorbeer), etwas Pfeffer und Zitronensaft. (KEIN Salz, sonst wird der Fisch zu trocken!!!)
Vorher schneide ich die Seiten etwas ein, damit die Marinade auch schön einziehen kann. 
Dann für ca. 10-15 min auf den Grill und immer wieder mit der Marinade bestreichen damit der Fisch nicht verbrennt.


----------



## MobyDicky (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie grillt ihr eure Fische ?*

Wenn ich Fische oder deren Filets mariniere, salze ich sie immer erst kurz vor der Zubereitung, um sie nicht auszutrocknen.

Ansonsten hab ich ein lecker Rezept für ne Marinade :m 

Saft von einer Zitrone, chinesische Terjakisosse, ein wenig Sojasosse und Worcestersauce miteinander vermengen, 2 Zweige frisches Rosmarin dazu und die nur gepfefferten (Pfeffermühle) Fische/Filets hinzugeben und 4-5 Stunden marinieren lassen. Salz kann man sich dann meist schenken, da die Sojasoße ihr übriges tut - danach nur mehlieren und in Butter mit nem Schuß Olivenöl braten. #6  OBERLECKER !!! #6

... oder in Alufolie oder Fischzange auf den Grill !


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie grillt ihr eure Fische ?*



> Wenn ich Fische oder deren Filets mariniere, salze ich sie immer erst kurz vor der Zubereitung, um sie nicht auszutrocknen.


Genauso!:m :m 

Grundsätzlich kann man Fische in zwei sich grundlegend unterscheidenden Arten grillen.
Zum einen wie beschrieben in Alufolie.
Hat den Vorteil dass der Fisch, sofern die Folie gut verschlossen ist, im "eigenen Saft gart", was natürlich mehr bzw. besseren "Fischgeschmack" bringt.

Zum anderen kann man Fische oder Filets auch offen über der Kohle grillen (dabei sind Grillzangen in "Fischform" vorteilhaft, damit die Fische/Filets nicht so leicht auseinanderfallen).
Vorteil hier:
Man hat (zumindest bei Verwendung von Holzkohle) den "richtigen Grillgeschmack".

Bei offenem Grillen sollte man beachten, das Filets sehr schnell durch sind. Um den "optimalen" Grillgeschmack zu erzielen sollte deshalb möglichst heiß gegrillt werden. Viele mögen es auch dabei die Filets vorher zu mehlieren wie beim braten, dann muss man allerdings sehr aufpassen, dass das Filet nicht verbrennt.

Ganze Fische offen zu grillen ist eher was für "Fortgeschrittene", da diese wesentlich länger als Filets brauchen und man daher mit weniger Hitze bzw. mit je nahc "Garzustand" zu dosierender Hitze grillen muss für ein optimales Ergebnis.

Bei allen Marinaden/Einlegearten zu Fisch sollte man daran denken, auf Säure (Eiweißzersetzung) sowie Salz und Zucker (entzieht Wasser, Produkt trocknet aus) zu verzichten bzw. diese erst hinzuzufügen kurz vor dem Grillen.

Optimal geeignet sind hier alle Marinaden auf Ölbasis, denen man die entsprechenden Gewürze/Kräuter hinzufügt. Dabei darauf achten dass Produkte wie Sojasoß oder Worchestershiresoße oder andere Fertigprodukte zum Teil große Mengen an Säure, Salz und/oder Zucker enthalten, diese auch erst kurz vor dem Grillen beigeben.

Mit reinen Öl/Gewürzmarinaden kann man di Fische auch gut mehr als einen Tag einlegen, nötig ist dies aber nicht. 

Man sollte auch nicht zu starke Würzung verwenden, da der Fischgeschmack rechtfein ist unbd - zumindest bei offenem Grillen - zusätzlich noch der Grill/Holzkohlegeschmackc dazu kommt.

Bei den zum Grillgut zu reichenden Soßen sollte man auch dran denken, dass zu stark gewürzte Soßen eher den Fischgeschmack übertönen als zu heben, vor allem dann wenn der Fisch vorher auch schon mariniert wurde. Das ist dann eher was für Leute die "eigentlich keinen Fisch mögen".

Hat man einen verschließbaren Grill ist es auch möglich durch entsprechende Hitzereduktion sowie verglimmen von Holzspänen, die man z. B. auf einer Aluschale in die Glut legen kann, dem Fisch (oder auch Fleisch, mal ausprobieren mit z. B. Entenbrust, aber auch Steaks) zusätzlich einen "Touch" Räuchergeschmack zu verleihen.

Beim einlegen der Fische in Alufolie kann man natürlich sehr gut auch Gemüse dazugeben, was je nach Saison gewählt werden sollte (Zwiebeln, Paprika, Karotten, Lauch, Fenchel, Zucchini etc...). 
Um da ein optimales Ergebnis zu erreichen muss man das Gemüse auf Grund der oft kurzen Garzeit entweder sehr fein schneiden und/oder vorher auf dem Herd kurz andünsten, damit es gleichzeitig mit dem Fisch fertig wird.


----------



## Allround Mike (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie grillt ihr eure Fische ?*

Hallo ,

also meine Forellen grille ich so : Fisch von innen und ausen mit Salz, Pfeffer,und etwas fertigem Fischgewürz einreiben. Dann einen kleinen Rosmarien Strauch, klein geschnittene Tomaten und Zwiebeln evtl.noch ein wenig Knoblauch, in die Bauchhöle geben, in Alufolie gut einwickeln und etwa eine viertel bis halbe Stunde einziehen lassen ( in der Zwischenzeit schmeiß ich den Holzkohle Grill an ) dann je nach größe der Forelle zwischen 10 und 13min PRO Seite grillen.

Meine Fillets, beidseitig mit Olivenöl einpinseln, etwas Salz, Pfeffer oder was sonst noch gut dazu passt, in Alufolie einwickeln und je nach Stärke zwischen 5 und 7min PRO Seite grillen.

So und jetzt habe ich einen tierischen Kohldampf|uhoh: . So ein blödes Thema aber auch:q !

Grüße Mike


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie grillt ihr eure Fische ?*

Bei den genannten Grillzeiten bitte beachten, das dies zuerst einmal von der Temperatur abhängt und man das deswegen nicht so allgemein sagen kann!!

Sonst hat man schnell zu trockenen Fisch/Filet.


----------



## esox_105 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie grillt ihr eure Fische ?*

Schönes Thema, das dumme ist nur, daß ich die Tastatur vollgesabbert habe.


----------

